# What is the longest word you can get out of this ??



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

ladies,
Sorry to be a pain in the ass   but my boss was listening to Heart FM 
Yesterday morning at work, And he heard them say look at the top of your computer at the letters,
What is the longest word you can make out of this.
Q, W, E, R, T, Y, U, I, O, P.
We got Quote, Quite and Quiet which is only 5 letters can any of you make a longer word  
nicky


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

TYPEWRITER


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh my god that's brilliant!!


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

My DH got that but only by asking Jeeves


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*ah, but there are 2 'e' s and 'r' s in typewriter - is that allowed in your game petdowe?!  (Mightily impressed though Nix76! ) *


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

equity for 6
quoter for 6
torque for 6

Very good nix!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd love to claim it was super intelligence that made me get that, but am sure I heard in a quiz somewhere !!


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Can you use the letters more than once then Nix


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

In my rules you can


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

* 

wipeout - for 7 

ooh, its just like countdown! 
*


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

You go Sparklequeen wow shall i sign you up for countdown then hun lol,


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

wipeout 
poutier 
piroque 

and if your allowing letters to be used twice... 

pirouette
outwrite
outpower
tripwire 
priority 



x x x


----------

